# Are there EMT Scams?



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

If someone is willing to pay via EMT for me to ship a pedal and I send the pedal registered mail, is there any possible scam that could bite me?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

The only possible scenarios are:
1) link fraud, where the EMT payment link is fake and steals your bank info. ***I have never seen or heard of this***

2) somehow the bank got defrauded and the funds sent to you didn't really exist. This is just theoretical, again I have never heard of a bank pulling back an IEMT, and highly unlikely a bank would do this over a hundred or two, in the same way most banks will cover you for, say, debit machine fraud. 

So, in reality, you're 99.999999999999999% secure if paid by EMT. I have never heard of one being returned. Also, once you have the funds you can spend them right away with no holds - which tells me even the banks have complete belief in that system. 

Even if you don't send the pedal, the buyer who paid you has almost no recourse other than, say, going to the cops. They can't call their bank and complain, because they willingly made the payment.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Are EMT's not done by an actual bank account, I have never sent money to a stranger only to my kids, but it requires a pin number and often many security information and once the funds are sent by the others bank that money is locked and can not be drained from an account so you are safe and because its registered and needs a signiture you can prove that it was received at the address they gave you so no cops ( no fraud ).
I would think you are as safe as you can be by doing it that way.ship


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

I have done an EMT, they are slow, but slow for a reason as there are many security checks before the money is released. They can take up to 14 days from start to finish. You as the seller should make sure the funds are in your account before you ship anything just to be sure.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

fredyfreeloader said:


> I have done an EMT, they are slow, but slow for a reason as there are many security checks before the money is released. They can take up to 14 days from start to finish. You as the seller should make sure the funds are in your account before you ship anything just to be sure.



I have accepted EMT payments and have received the funds an hour or 2 after the buyer commited. I've never heard of it taking 14 days. Or even a couple days.
I've also payed by EMT and its been confirmed usually within an hour.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. If it was here on GC I wouldn't think twice but it's a response from a Kijiji ad.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> I have accepted EMT payments and have received the funds an hour or 2 after the buyer commited. I've never heard of it taking 14 days. Or even a couple days.
> I've also payed by EMT and its been confirmed usually within an hour.


Same, what is this 14 days nonsense? 1 hour would be OUTSIDE the norm...I've received funds probably 20 times this way (and sent as many or more) and half an hour is about average.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

With EMT or IEMT or as my bank calls it Interac e-transfer, the risk is always with the buyer that is unless you send the stuff you are selling first before getting paid. There is no pin, bank information, etc... nor does it take 14 days to process. As keto said, 1 hour is outside the norm. When you do an emt, all you need to send out the money is the other person's email address. You don't provide them any bank information nor they need to provide any other information other than their email address. When they receive the email, it asks them which bank they want to put the money in, and the rest is basically logging on to your online banking account and accepting the payment. It goes straight from the buyer's bank to the sellers bank with neither of you knowing each other's banking information. There is also a security word that you need to provide the person receiving the money which you have to provide that person. Otherwise they won't be able to transfer it to their account.

I have not heard of any scam whatsoever except when you pay someone and they don't send you the stuff you bought. If you are the seller, I don't see any risk involved. All my transactions here at GC except for a few are paid through EMT.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

As most have said. I wouldn't worry about any possible scams. If you wouldn't be able to sleep after you've sent the item, a quick call to your banking establishment may help to ease your mind before you put it in the mail.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Sorry! my error it was an e-cheque, it was sent on November 22/ 2012 cleared on December 3/ 2012, item arrived December 7/2012.


----------

